
Ask HN: What's the job market look like during Covid? - electrondood
Senior dev (~5yrs), deeply unhappy at current job. I keep thinking about just quitting without lining something else up first. Yes, I know that strategically a job search has a better outcome if you&#x27;re currently employed.<p>How bad is it right now? Has anyone landed a gig during shelter-in-place? How was this job search compared to previous?
======
mtmail
Related "Ask HN: Has the market for software engineers diminished at all?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721268)
makes a good point that the H1B change might mean less candidates for jobs

